
EM Drive is still producing thrust after another round of NASA testing - sawwit
http://www.sciencealert.com/the-em-drive-still-producing-mysterious-thrust-after-another-round-of-nasa-tests
======
gus_massa
From the article:

> _But here 's the catch – so far none of these results have been peer-
> reviewed, and it can't be ruled out that the thrust isn't the result of some
> type of experimental error. So for now, we remain skeptical._

Previous discussion of the same forum comment, fro a different URL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496638)
(85 points, 2 days ago, 35 comments)

